# Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges



## Robert Ellenberg (Feb 18, 2010)

I am going to have some small beams under a house and need a simple way to support NM cable runs parallel to them.  The only thing I have found are clips from England http://www.britclips.co.uk/catalogue/index2.asp

There was a US importer listed but evidently out of business.

Question:  There are requirements for supporting NM cable  such as every 4.5', can't run perpendicular to joist any more in a crawl space but could be perpendicular in run through drilled holes.  If you use a mechanical support clip such as the one at the top of this website, is there a requirement that the support it self be an approved device?  I can't find any such requirement.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges

Erico or Arlighton probably have something.

http://www.erico.com/

http://www.aifittings.com/


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges

Sparky,

I thought so too but I spent over an hour on their web sites and couldn't find anything.  My local supplier found a beam clamp at Arlington I could use in conjunction with another clip but together they are about $1.50.  The Brit Clips are about $.15 with shipping from England.  I just want to be sure an electrical inspector is not going to be looking for a certification of some type.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges

Why won't standard run-of-the-mill plain jane beam clamps work?


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges

Can you define "standard plain jane" beam clips?  I would call them the little light weight metal ones as shown on the website I referenced above and I haven't been able to find them.  Wish I know how to post a pic. in the body of the message!


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges

Finallyl found them.  It is a simply spring steel clip made by Cooper B-Line, BXM-1214

FLEXIBLE CONDUIT/CABLE FASTENER, 5/32" TO 9/32" FLANGE, .440 TO .551 CABLE DIA.


----------



## jumper (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges



			
				Robert Ellenberg said:
			
		

> Wish I know how to post a pic. in the body of the message!


You have to have a direct link to a open site,like Photobucket

1. Upload your photo and then copy the image URL as a Direct Link in Photobucket.

2. Hit the Img button in the posting box.

3. Paste the URL in between the


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 21, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges

Jumper? As in D.G.?


----------



## jumper (Feb 21, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges



			
				chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Jumper? As in D.G.?


Of course. How is Riley?


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges

Welcome aboard! How did you find this board?

(Riley is the best)


----------



## Robert Ellenberg (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges

I had read lots of the archives at the ICC site but there wasn't much new information so I did a search for building code forum and found you!

I have been a small volume  independent builder as well as working for big merchant builders in residential construction and have also done a lot of insurance property claim work.  The claim work really gave me an insight into what fails and latent defects and improved my oversight as a builder.  A large percentage of failures can be traced to poor workmanship rather than design or materials.  Even the most conscientious and thorough inspections can't possibly find all the problems with poor construction.  If those doing the work make an honest effort to install materials correctly, an inspector can probably spot most of what needs to be corrected.

My intense interest in studying code issues is related to some designs for "kit" homes I am currently working on.


----------



## jumper (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges



			
				chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard


Thank you.



> How did you find this board?


You posted a link at MH once.



> (Riley is the best)


I am glad to hear it.

I see DCInspector, Raider1, 480Sparky and Ivensroute are here. Anybody else?


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Cable Cilps for Steel Beam Edges



			
				jumper said:
			
		

> I see DCInspector, Raider1, 480Sparky and Ivensroute are here. Anybody else?


Bryan Holland and Pierre B. Haven't seen them post in a long time. I think Jeff had them killed. :lol:


----------

